# Want to squat in a small town in middle GA?



## urchin (Jan 13, 2013)

A few months back I posted about squatting a strip mall. Sadly I never got my brother's phone so I could take pictures. Overall it'd be best for those with their own gear in case one couldn't go in. 

Now however I know of a place to squat in a town west of my hometown. Overall the place has MANY abandoned/unused homes but where I'm speaking of is prime if you need a place that's safe from the elements, has nice room overall, and is completely unused. Trust me a friend (who I'm currently housed with) and I checked it again this morning after I told her about my idea a few days ago. 

It had a crawl space for collecting materials before cracking it open, a small doghouse that may need fixing up, a shed, several bedrooms (I want to say at least three), a swing bench, nice porch, and big backyard complete with clothesline (if you like to do that kind of thing). It's next to an abandoned schoolhouse that has been sitting there for a few years according to my friend. Nobody would suspect a thing. 

I'm looking to open it as soon, quietly, and quickly as possible with the hope the inside is as nice as the outside. It's roughly a half hour from the nearest decent town (where I grew up part of my life) by car and I plan checking the dumpsters in the morning. If you need more details hit me up on here or send me a message.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 13, 2013)

What town are you talking about?


----------



## urchin (Jan 13, 2013)

Reynolds.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 13, 2013)

Ew...


----------



## urchin (Jan 13, 2013)

Overall yes, but the area is ripe for squatters.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good place to start a commune / group. Close to Macon and Atlanta , but still out in the country.


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 13, 2013)

there are good places to squat EVERYWHERE. in the cities, small towns, middle of nowhere.
the trick to a place being successful is the people who are involved... IMO...


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 14, 2013)

I lived at a "commune" in jeffersonville, ga (I'm from Macon) called the yander farm back when I was about 18 or 19. It was okay until old man yander started fucking with everybody and kicking people to the street. I left when the huge cabin burned down. I'm pretty sure it wasn't an accident. Those places don't usually last too long anyways...


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 14, 2013)

by the way... FUCK GA


----------



## scummy1990 (May 31, 2013)

hey im interested are u still around text me my number is 352-519-8604


----------



## urchin (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry I'm far from there now.


----------

